# Railroad company logo design evolution



## CHamilton (Mar 31, 2012)

http://annyas.com/ra...sign-evolution/



> Designer Christian Annas has assembled a gallery of "100 logos from American and Canadian railroad companies," dating from 1845 to 2000. They show a microcosm of a century and a half's worth of evolution in design sensibility, but they also show just how lovely and evocative many of the logos of these forgotten railroads once were.


Via Boing Boing.


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 1, 2012)

Fascinating!


----------



## John Bredin (Apr 2, 2012)

The Great Western logo suddenly gives me an urge to smoke a Lucky Strike cigarette. :giggle:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 2, 2012)

:hi: Very interesting, thanks for Posting Charlie! And guess the ones from the "Old Days"

were drawn by hand, not done by Software is is now the case for all design! I always wonder why Sucessful/Famous Logos are traded in for "Modern/New Look Logos", even Amtrak did it with the Pointless Arrow! :lol: Makes one think of the "New Coke" Fiasco a few years ago!!


----------



## George Harris (Apr 5, 2012)

One of the comenters on the site had it exactly backward. They said the Frisco railroad got its name from the town of Frisco Texas. Nope. The town got its name because it is.was a point on the railroad. The railroad was the St. Louis - San Francisco, reporting marks SLSF, nicknamed and logo "Frisco" Just too bad the city of SF does not like it. Unfortunately the railroad never got west of points in Oklahoma and Texas.


----------

